# So how did you learn about TUG?  Here's my story...



## applegirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I discovered TUG a little less than a year ago when on vacation at Marriott's Desert Springs Villas.  At that point we had been Marriott owners at Shadow Ridge (bought developer of course because I didn't know about TUG) for almost 5 years and I still felt like I knew nothing about how to trade successfully or do anything else with it for that matter.  It was frustrating. 
So I was looking on ebay one day at Marriott timeshares and someone was selling a "how to" e-booklet about timeshares for like $10.  I think the ad mentioned something about the "secrets" of Marriott timesharing, so I immediately bought it.  I read the whole thing and yes, it was full of good info (the person who wrote it is a TUG member!), but nothing most of us couldn't write now that we know more!  This person was just more clever than the rest of us and made some extra money.  Anyway, in the e-booklet he mentioned tug2.net and so the rest is history. 

That $10 I spent to discover TUG was worth every penny and has already helped us to vacation with our timeshare smarter and more often.  We will enjoy years of happy timesharing because we now know how to maximize our ownership along with all the other great "secrets" I learn here at TUG.

So, how did you learn about TUG?  I'd love to hear all the different stories.

Janna


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2008)

*The Whole Story, T. U. G. & All.*




applegirl said:


> I'd love to hear all the different stories.


Click here for ours. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2008)

We were on Kaua'i, staying at the Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club, for our 25th anniversary.  We did the timeshare presentation for the freebies, and bought two one bedroom units for $30k and $1200/yr annual fees.

Being the netizen that I am, that evening I went on the internet (using dialup connection from the hotel room) and did an Alta Vista search on timeshare. TUG was one of the hits, and I clicked on the link.

Aided by information from TUG, we rescinded that purchase and bought a resale at the (then) Embassy Po'ipu; a property we liked more than the Marriott and for which we paid a fraction of the price.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2008)

I blame the Internet.  And my brother.  I knew nothing about timeshares until a few years ago, when he got me started.

My brother and sister-in-law invited us to join them in their timeshare at Hacienda Del Mar in Cabo San Lucas.  The resort was gorgeous, and we enjoyed every minute.  I really liked the idea of timesharing, since it seemed much more "homey" than a hotel room.  During the "optional" (yeah, right!) Owner's Update (read: high-pressure Sales Pitch) we attended, the sales weasel kept trying to pressure my brother into upgrading his ownership to a larger unit.  When that didn't work, they turned on me, and tried to pressure me into buying.  I replied, "Why should I buy here when I can stay with my brother for free?"  They eventually backed off, and let us go on our way.  What I couldn't get over was the incredible amount of money my brother spent to buy his week there.  It seemed like there should have been a better way.

After we got back home, I started researching timeshare ownership online, and tried to find the right way to buy what I wanted to own - vacation time in Hawaii, for not a lot of money.  Resale seemed the obvious way to go, and eBay seemed to offer the best bargains.  While searching Google for answers, TUG came up, and I found out more here than I ever expected.  It's been the best timeshare money I've ever spent.  The most satisfying part is the incredibly helpful people who hang out here.  You folks are the best!   

Dave


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been here since the beginning.  The post below is a part of this thread.  This explains how I found TUG:



> Brian,
> What you've quoted is more about TUG's BBS than the original start of TUG. Originally there was a group of people who "talked timeshare" on a service called Prodigy. Many of them are here now. Your father was one of them. One of the things we did was write up reviews of places we'd been, to share. A gentleman named Will Short (who I've lost track of), who was a computer wiz, archived them. Your father decided that they could be shared and put to good use online, so he started TUG mainly as a dialup telnet service where you could get reviews. There was even a paper newsletter or two if I remember correctly.
> 
> Later on Prodigy's bulletin board service was discontinued. Bill and I had been in touch, and he wanted to know if I wanted to start such a thing on TUG. By then he had the website, but no bulletin board. He knew Laurence Chan, and that Laurence would most likely be able to do the coding. I met Laurence, discussed it with him and he agreed. Thus TUG's Bulletin Boards were born. In the earliest years John Cummings and I were the moderators, and then Ron Donze and Doug (Makaiguy).
> ...



 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *TUGBrian* 

 
_Just one thing to note...TUG started as a collaboration of timeshare owners who all wanted to start something like this. Without those original owners and volunteers and participants to get TUG off the ground...it wouldnt exist._


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 17, 2008)

I learned about TUG while active on the former YAHOO Group for Fairfield (Wyndham).  Glenn B was someone who was very helpful as I was learning the ropes about FF.   I'm proud to say I've played it forward several times since   Thanks Glenn!


----------



## Dori (Jul 17, 2008)

I found and joined TUG back in the late 90's or beginning of 2000 through an internet search for timeshare information.  Back then, our dear Fern was known as the Timeshare Guru!  Fern's Cafe gave me many enjoyable hours of reading. 

I remember sitting in a hot tub at Summer Bay resort, talking to a charming man about TS, and it turned out he was our epitomy of timesharing, Ray Harper, whom we dearly miss. For many years, we would meet Ray and his lovely wife Darlene, for lunch, drinks, or dinner and talk TUG for hours. 

TUG is the BEST!  Those Rogers guys are the greatest!

Dori


----------



## applegirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Fern,

That was so interesting to see what TUG looked like in 1997!  Thanks for the link.  I was reading an old post of yours and agree, that we meet the nicest people at timeshares.  It's definintely a different breed than just at hotels.

I hope more people add their stories!

Janna


----------



## julienjay (Jul 17, 2008)

One of my oldest friends was a timeshare salesperson for Hyatt in Key West. I went on a few timeshare presentations when I was on vacation there visiting her for the freebies, but I was in my early 20s and had no money (or inclination) to buy. But she owned and was always telling me how great timeshares were.

In 2001, we visited her and my husband mentioned he was getting ready to take me to Hawaii for my 30th birthday in September. We had a newborn at the time and I mentioned privately to my friend that I reallly didn't want to fly anywhere again for a while. We logged onto Interval International and she convinced my husband to book me a week at Desert Spring Villas II (which was driving distance from our house) for $299 thru her account. I couldn't believe how cheap the Getaways were. I thought that was the per night price...not PER WEEK! So on September 9, 2001, we checked into DSV II -- and that's where we heard the news of September 11. An unforgettable trip in so many ways.

My friend kindly booked Getaways for me thru Interval over the years since---to Las Vegas, Palm Springs again twice, and to Four Seasons Troon in Scottsdale. But I was worried I was "wearing out my welcome" having her book all my travel, and decided I wanted to buy a cheap timeshare so I could join Interval, too. This was about a year and a half ago. I did a web search for information and found TUG. Joined immediately, read it religiously, and bought my first EOY week at Palm Canyon on eBay soon after (for about $300 plus closing costs). When I joined Interval, I was so happy to finally have my own account!!!!

Through TUG, I have learned the art of exchanging. Traded my 2007 week (1 BR) for a 2 BR at Four Seasons Aviara (Dec), and traded my 2009 week for a 2 BR at Four Seasons Troon (Aug). I am counting down the days til those trips. I have also booked several Getaways...to Desert Springs Villas I, Desert Springs Villas II (twice), and to Shadow Ridge (twice) for ourselves and friends. Some were as cheap as $349/week for a 2 BR.

Just bought my second EOY at Palm Canyon (in closing now) so I can have a unit to trade annually. Other places I would like to trade into include: Disney Hilton Head, Disney Orlando, and Hawaii! Fingers crossed.

When I tell other people about timesharing and TUG, their eyes kind of glaze over and I can tell they have no idea what I'm rambling about. It's nice to meet other people here who share the same passion!

Thank you, TUG, for all the lessons! You are all great.


----------



## swift (Jul 17, 2008)

I was one of the fortunate ones who found TUG before we purchased our TS. After reading here and getting some great advice I started my research for the area that I wanted to purchase in and purchased from the HOA. They were auctioning weeks that had defaulted back to them. We purchased our summer week outside of Yellowstone for $3,000. Still puts a smile on my face to think I avoided the pitfalls of the first time buyer.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 17, 2008)

I had rented the HGVC LV Hilton location as it's close to the convention center durring a large convention I attend most years in April.  The convention housing was offering HGVC for about $20/night more than a standard hotel room at the LV Hilton.   I was impressed and spoiled.

HGVC followed up later that year with an offer to stay at the strip property for $200 for three nights, coupled with a TS presentation.  We went in while we were heavily involved in some remodling projects at home and I was steadfast throughout that we didn't have the money to spend on a week.   However, I was familiar with ebay.

When we returned home on a hunch I searched for HGVC on ebay and found weeks there for about 1/4 of the price of what we were quoted at the presentation.   After locating a seller, we did some research on the internet and on his background and a google search lead us to TUG.  We ended up buying that week from Seth and now own five weeks altogether.

If I buy another week I'll have to get into the rental business, which I'm not interested in getting into.  I have three nearly grown kids and keep telling myself that we'll be hit up soon enough by them to take vacations with their families in the not so distant future.    TUG has made this all possible and I continue to learn more and more each day here.


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 17, 2008)

I spent way to much time on Tripadvisor and started talking with KenK many times about timesharing and different area's.

 One day he ask me if I had ever heard of Tug and I thought he meant like tug boat. I thought he was going to talk about some large lake resort. 

 After explaining what it was he thought I had some good thoughts and could help others so I went to it and have stayed!

 He told me without a doubt Tug was the best timeshare forum on-line and he belongs to many!


 PHIL


----------



## Larry (Jul 17, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> I've been here since the beginning.  The post below is a part of this thread


.  This explains how I found TUG:


And I found TUG through Fern Madena's website with handy timeshare links incuding TUG. 

Don't know if I ever thanked you Fern but if I didn't 
A Big Thank You Fern.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2008)

If I remember correctly I found TUG through an internet search.  We already owned both of our timeshares and were thinking about selling one.  We had signed up with one of the companies that requires you to pay up front.  I can't remember the name of that particular company and they have since disappeared (probably doing business under another name).  Anyway, in doing some research I found TUG.  Luckily I found them in enough time to be able to get our money back through a credit card dispute with the resale company.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for ours.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I read your story and didn't see how you actually found TUG?  Was it a Yahoo search?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Those Way-Back Details Get Lost In The Fog Of A Murky Memory.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> I read your story and didn't see how you actually found TUG?  Was it a Yahoo search?


That's just it -- I'm not exactly sure how we discovered TUG.  But once we did, it was life changing. 

I think we were Googling around trying to find out about such esoterica as lock-offs & floating weeks, etc.   

We also shopped the TUG classfied ads & found an outstanding resale Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off Orlando timeshare, which we bought & enjoyed. 

The rest is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2008)

A Fairfield timeshare salesperson on Maui told us all about TUG.  He was such a nice older guy, I could have talked to him for hours. I told him that I had been published in Timesharing Today, and he asked if I knew about TUG, told me the web address, and the rest is history.  I have only been a member for a little over 3 years now and joined just before the update to the site.  

Side note: Our daughter (Laura G here on TUG)  was there on Maui with us, with her husband, celebrating their 1st anniversary, and she was not at all interested in hearing the sales spiel.  Otherwise, I would have stayed a while longer with that wonderful salesman, which would have driven Rick nuts. :rofl:  I wish I knew his name!  If he still works for Fairfield, I would love to talk to him again about points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 17, 2008)

I found TUG in Sept 1998.  We purchased in Sedona and then recinded within days. I was trying to research how popular Sedona was and found TUG.  I also found out it was not as high a demand as the salesman said.  Big surprise there, lips were moving.

So after buying 2 from the developers preTUG, I got a lot smarter in a hurry.  I now have 2 Hiltons, 5 Wyndhams, Tradewinds Cruise Club, plus 4 others. 

Now where is the next TS AA meeting.  I need a 12 step program.

So thanks TUG. I gone from ignorant to crazy and addicted!!


----------



## WINSLOW (Jul 17, 2008)

I SOOOO wish I found TUG before we bought from the developer.

I found TUG just this last January after stupidly buying a timeshare in Mexico, comimg home and going online to search for "Mexican Timehare Fraud" . The TUG website came up in my search and I've been referencing it constantly ever since.  TUG was the best thing that came out of my Mexican Mistake.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2008)

what a fantastic thread...this might just have to become a sticky!


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 17, 2008)

I was on DD computer 'just looking around' and put in Timeshare....we already owned at the Jockey Club and started reading it.  Then when I got my first PC I tried again...maybe 15 years ago?  Been checking in ever since.  And, yes, Fern was a great help and a good friend.  THANKS FERN.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well... we were all set to buy a cabin in Tahoe.  We wanted a vacation home.  We visited Lake Tahoe several times a year.  Well... we got up there and realized we wouldn't have a Lake view unless we were willing to pay more.  And, being accountants/CPAs we knew we couldn't visit during tax season so, the unit would sit empty or need to be rented.  Then, we figured out we would be spending a little time left maintaining the unit.  So, all that work didn't sound like a vacation.  But we were sick of vacationing in a small hotel room but liked the condo aspect/house aspect.  We went to Hawaii staying in condo and most of them were too much like home.  They didn't have that resorty type feel to where you felt like you were getting away from it.  Actually, our first condo stay in Maui was at Kihei in 1998 and it was a dump with bugs everywhere and no airconditioning.  So, after that we tried cruising but we didn't love it.  So, here we were with very little options left.  So, I googled timeshares and started learning about timesharing from TUG.   

We went to our first presentation in 2002 at Marriott Shadow Ridge and discovered we loved the program, the concept & the resort style and feel.  It was perfect for us.  We even visited some other resort type areas like Worldmark, no brand place in Arnold California.  

Eventually, we came back to wanting to own a Marriott unit.  We loved the brand, etc..  We ended up buying from the developer (GASP)...  But I did learn best to buy from inside sales group.  I got a lot of points that way.  I learned to buy where you want to go especially if you have school aged children.  I learned the best way to trade my units and have been very successful in all my trades.  I've even branched out and stayed at other resorts.  

Anyways... over the years we've bought some resorts from the developer and some resale just depends on the situation.  I don't regret any purchase except one.   Remember we were all set to buy a cabin in Tahoe so, we had a down payment saved up.  So, we used all that money to buy our timeshares.  It works for our lifestyle and love where we have bought.

Also, wanted to add that we've been to Hawaii 7 times in the last 6 years and I've yet to pay for a airplane ticket.  We've gone using frequent flyer miles each time.  We travel during school vacations only so, I feel I've gotten good value out of my points.  I still have 6 tickets left to use with FF miles.


----------



## Kel (Jul 17, 2008)

We bought our timeshare in 1996 and I found TUG just surfing around in 1997.  I've been a member ever since.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 17, 2008)

*It was recommended by our Resort!*

After we bought our first two villas at the Royal Resorts, we read in their newsletters that the Royals were in the TUG Top Ten.  We checked it out and joined TUG.  Their salespeople and newsletters often mention TUG's rankings and also sometimes mention TUG as a good place to rent villas we aren't going to use.  I'm always telling people that TUG membership is the best $10 I've ever spent.


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not sure exactl how or when, but I remember that when I got the credit card statement, I couldn't imagine what I had spent that money for, and called the phone # on m statement to ask. But it is the best 10 or 15 dollars I ever spent. 
I have no idea what year that was, but it has been a while.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2008)

if any of you have had continuous memberhships...you can send me an email at tug@tug2.net and I can tell you the exact date you joined =)


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 17, 2008)

How I found TUG.  After we purchased in 2000 and became a RCI member, one day I was searching on the RCI site where they use to have a message board.  There was a post on there from our own KenK who had posted the link to TUG.  I thought, what is this, so I clicked it and have been here since.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 17, 2008)

I found TUG in 1996, 3 months after buying my second developer unit. TUG was mnetioned in RCI's Endless Vacation magazine. Been here since then. I've learned a lot about timesharing and lots of other things. The best part is all the wonderful friends I've made!


----------



## lprstn (Jul 17, 2008)

I found Tug about 2 years ago, when I had just upgraded our Wyndam to get VIP, I decided to research the program to see if it was legit, but even after I read about it, decided to keep it   but also joined TUG just to have a place to talk to and read about other people that were like me....LOVE TO TRAVEL .. as a lot of my friends didn't own TS, but I have converted most all of them now...and most of them purchased resale, others didn't but are happy with being able to have the quality family vacations you can have with owning a TS....


----------



## janapur (Jul 17, 2008)

Another KenK recruitee here! I met Ken on tripavisor as well, inquiring about Hollywood Beach Florida. What a class act!

I was so addicted the first few months that my husband brought up my TUG fetish any time the house needed cleaning, or any other household chore had been neglected. My daily TUG fix has settled a bit. What was that song from Grease . . . _"There are worse things I could do"_

Jana


----------



## ausman (Jul 17, 2008)

I found TUG in 2002 via an internet search.

I was feeling despondent after a developer purchase and realising just how badly I had been raped. Went looking for help and found TUG.

Too late to do anything except to learn how to use that initial purchase. Think I have done that now, and credit TUG in large part for helping with the information, opinions and contacts to be able to do so.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Jana's post!  I never thought of my TUG habit as a fetish, but who knows maybe my husband would agree.  I'm hoping my habit calms down a bit soon too.  This is way too much fun.

Keep the stories coming!  Fun to hear alll the different ways people first heard about TUG.

Janna


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 17, 2008)

In the Summer of 2001 I went on a promo to Horizons in Orlando. First time in my life I had the opportunity to go to Orlando/Disney/Universal. Needless to say I had a blast! My son was about 15 at the time, so Horizons was not exactly on our Future Radar. So the sales staff took us to MGV. Let me tell you my jaw just dropped. Hook , line and sinker I signed on the dotted line for about 17k at the time. Before we left Orlando I thought really hard about the whole situation and already knew it was too much for my budget. As soon as I got home I sat in this very spot and found tug on Yahoo, or Google. Needless to say I read all about the resale market and that sealed the recission for me. I joined TUG at that point, under a different name. But I let the membership expire, and I fell off the timeshare frame of mind for a good few years until 2006. Then I went on 2 exchanges from a friend at work. That got me all pumped up again. Got back on TUG under my present name and the rest is history.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 18, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> That's just it -- I'm not exactly sure how we discovered TUG.  But once we did, it was life changing.
> 
> I think we were Googling around trying to find out about such esoterica as lock-offs & floating weeks, etc.
> 
> ...



I'd have to say my story is much like Alan's, I really can't remember for sure how I came across TUG, but I am thankful I did.

Marty


----------



## Denise (Jul 18, 2008)

I also found TUG through Fern, I believe it was in the mid 90's. It may have been an article about time sharing that mentioned Fern's site. Could it have been the Ladies Home Journal???


----------



## maggie (Jul 18, 2008)

In 1998 I went to an fund-raising auction at my son's school and bought the use of a week at a condo on Hilton Head that had been donated by another parent. That sold me on staying in condos. Instead of waiting forever to be seated at a restaurant, then waiting to be served, etc. etc. AND paying a lot, we ate supper at the condo and spent the evening flying kites on the beach. I picked up some real estate brochures at the grocery store and was thinking about buying a condo, but in the car on the way home I discovered that some of the brochures were for timeshare resales on HH. I had always thought of timesharing as some sort of scam where the naive were fleeced (imagine that) and had never seriously thought about it, but I got to thinking that it made a lot of sense to not own a whole year when you would only be able to use a few weeks and you wouldn't have to try to rent it out or maintain it. I got on the computer the next morning and discovered TUG. I read and read TUG and asked questions and got thoughtful, helpful answers from a lot of people.  I bought three timeshare weeks from the TUG classifieds and through people I met on TUG. I bought my Allen House week on eBay early on in  eBay's history. A lot of people thought that was really risky and kind of crazy of me at the time. I eventually did buy a timeshare resale on Hilton Head but always trade it.


----------



## mas (Jul 18, 2008)

As my signature indicates, I've been with TUG since ~'98 I can't remember the exact date, but I did run across an A-1 Computer (TUG) charge for a 3yr renewal in 2001, so back dating 3 years puts me at summer of '98.  

My first T/S purchase was Marriott Cypress Harbour in '92.  I found the TUG website in the mid to latter 90's and later found the BBS, but didn't join right away.  As I remember, shortly after I joined, the cheap SA timeshares and their trading power with RCI was all the buzz on the BBS.  I never did purchase one, but the $100 price for Dikohololo (sp?) looks pretty good in hind sight.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 18, 2008)

A month or so after we bought our second week (direct from Marriott), we decided that we may not use the week that they gave us for that year.  So, I did a google search for "how to rent a timeshare".  Even now, TUG is one of the top 5 results for that search.

Needless to say, I was a little bummed when I started reading TUG and found out that we could have saved money buying resale.  I didn't tell my wife about that for about a year, and even then it was by accident when someone was asking us how they could buy a Marriott.

Now, every night when my wife walks by the office on her way to bed and sees me on the computer, she always says "you TUGin' it again?".  

I've pointed at least 50 people who own or rent timeshares to TUG.  I think it is a great resource.  With the info that I've learned, I think I've been able to help others with questions (hopefully on and off the board).


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> I SOOOO wish I found TUG before we bought from the developer.
> 
> I found TUG just this last January after stupidly buying a timeshare in Mexico, comimg home and going online to search for "Mexican Timehare Fraud" . The TUG website came up in my search and I've been referencing it constantly ever since. TUG was the best thing that came out of my Mexican Mistake.


Interesting as I found TUG the second time around when I googled for "timeshare fraud in Mexico" too with their link to the Timeshare Beat. I became a member then and have renewed twice for three years already so have been here a while too.

The first time, a TUGger sent me a link to the "TUG top 10 resorts" as our resort was one of them that year . She responded to our rental web page of that resort and we exchanged several emails. I wonder if she is still a TUG member today but I don't remember her name or user name either. If you remember me, let me know as I am still thankful.

Fern, I also remember the Prodigy Bulletin Board days before the internet started but I never knew about TUG and only wished I had before buying the timeshares in Mexico from developers instead of buying re-sale. Too late now but happy I found the forum to learn about the Marriott and I have met some very nice TUGgers including you.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Many of us have bought developer before we knew better and during our pre-TUG years!  At least now if any of us buy more t/s we will save a lot of $$$ thanks to this great site.

The quote at the opening TUG page is exactly what I said after discovering here that "I wish I had known about TUG before I bought my first timeshare!".  We all live and learn.

Janna


----------



## Banker (Jul 18, 2008)

My soon to be husband and I were at Club land'Or on Paradise Island, Bahamas one October day and I was talking to a gentleman around the pool and he was talking about TUG and how he was a member.  When I got home, I looked into it and joined.  I at that point already owned at either Tropic Sands in Ormond or Tropic Shores in Daytona Beach Shores.  I can't remember which one, I have since sold Tropic Sands for the nicer, larger 2 bedroom at Tropic Shores.  I wish I could remember his name and where he was from.  I am pretty sure that I used his name in my initial membership as who referred me.  I am 53 now, he may have been in his 60's at the time.  If he remembers me I am from Georgia, originally PA and am quite short.  Luckily, people always think I look much younger than I am.  Anyway, I am glad I was introduced to TUG...I visit many times, but have not contributed as much as some folk.    PS  We got married on the grounds of Club land'Or in October 2004.


----------



## silvib (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought our t/s on ebay through the Holiday Group and they recommended TUG.  I can't believe how many t/s owners I've spoken to who've never heard of it, like me.
Hope they've logged on to look and enjoy!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 18, 2008)

I was a member back in the Prodigy days. I didn't own a TS but thought it sounded like a good concept and through researching TS, I encountered TUG. Memory fails me (often!) whether there was a search engine in Prodigy or maybe it was Alta Vista or some other primitive search engine that led me to TUG. In those days, (sometime between 1991 and 1993)  I divided my online time between Prodigy-the first graphic interface-  and DOS (command line) based access, so who knows what web-crawler I was using. I sent Bill a (paper) check for membership, but when it came time for renewal, I still didn't own a TS so I let membership lapse. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## nerodog (Jul 19, 2008)

*the old  RCI pages with questions... and BIG FRANK !*

Remember the old section on RCI that you could post questions about different areas ? It no longer exists  I dont think... welll I used to post my questions there.. Big Frank answered me and told me about TUG.. ever since, I have been a happy and contributing member.. lots of good info to share !!


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 19, 2008)

I was raised by people who considered a yearly vacation mandatory and I have ALWAYS felt the same...

Way, way back (like early 90's?) dh & I accepted one of the "free vacation" offers that gives you 3-4 nights in exchange for a "one-hour tour."  I sat there soaking in every word the salesman said (we were in Orlando--it was probably Westgate...) and thinking "he's right---this makes TOTAL sense!"  Meanwhile hubby was sitting there thinking, "this guy is nuts if he thinks we are going to fall for his spiel."  Then we toured the display unit.  It had to be close to 20 years ago and I still remember being SO impressed!  But we left without purchasing, and time began to pass.  (Read that as "the boys began to get bigger...)

Fast forward to 1999.  We now had three boys, all growing properly and hotel rooms were getting smaller and smaller while getting more and more expensive.  I kept thinking about that wonderfully spacious and well-equipped vacation condo we had toured nearly a decade earlier and started my internet search for information.  I was following links and bookmarking pages and reading reports and somewhere along the way I found a post on a different site that referenced TUG and what a great resource it was.  I landed here probably late '99 and began to read everything --the bbs, the archives, the reviews, the FAQ's, the trip reports, everything.  I spent so much time here that other things (laundry, dishes, dusting...) went somewhat neglected.  Within a few months I was armed with enough information to convince dh that timesharing was legit, that it was even reasonable, and done right, would be worthwhile.

With the Y2K panic looming on the horizon dh (an IT guy) was offered a "retention bonus" as an incentive to stay at his company so we earmarked a portion for a ts week... Our resale week was purchased in 2000 and from that very first "timeshare vacation" we've been hooked--both on TUG and on Fairfield/Wyndham.  We both recognize the TUG community as a valued source of info, humor, entertainment and encouragement.  

What a huge debt of gratitude goes to all those who paved the way for this community to exist and to those who have contributed through the years.  Bill, Fern, Fletcher, Doug, Dave, Ray, Alan, Ken,...oh my, the list is simply too long to recite.


----------



## Elli (Jul 19, 2008)

I had to email Brian to find out how long ago I joined TUG, and he answered within the hour. I couldn't believe it goes back to Oct. 14, 1998.

It was our home resort in Mexico that suggested TUG.


----------



## andrea t (Jul 20, 2008)

I found TUG several years ago.  I owned Disney OKW and read the DIS boards all the time.  Whenever trading came up in a post, people always referred to TUG. (Especially a man named Dean).  So I joined mainly to read resort reviews.  Since that time I added a Marriott.  I bought developer but it was a well thought out decision thanks to all the Marriott contributors.  Now I'm pretty hooked and read every night.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Solvang*

I just came back from a week in Solvang, Ca. and while there we attended a gathering to tell us about things in the area.  While talking to a group of people I mentioned TUG and none of them had ever heard of it before.  Some of them had been long time owners at several different places.  I was shocked.
Bart


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2008)

I discovered TUG by a friend who informed me about the TUG Resort Database and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 21, 2008)

I found a last minute rental for a timeshare in the newspaper.  We went with another family and both loved it so I googled timeshares for sale.  Found TUG fairly quickly and bought my first timeshare off of this site.  Now I tell everyone even thinking about timeshares to check out and JOIN this site first.  One of my friends didn't take my advice and bought from the developer at THe Crane Barbados.  However I think this timeshare is still very difficult to get a resale.


----------



## BevL (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wow, this is a blast from the past*

I found TUG in 1999.  Friends of ours went to a timeshare presentation and bought a "green" Interval every other week, two bedroom lockoff for $6,000, I think it was.  They were so excited because we were planning a two-family holiday with them, and they could use their new purchase to get a three bedroom place in Orlando for the first week of December.  What a deal!!!

So I jumped on the internet because I thought I gotta get me one of those.  Found TUG and the next day tried to talk my friends out of their purchase while they could rescind because of the excellent responses to the typical "Did (my friends) get a good deal," post.

They let their deal go through.  They've not been overly happy with their purchase and never showed an interest in buying anything else - probably because they travel with us most of the tme.  

I went from there, bought a South African week as my first purchase, then a SoCal summer.  Have bought and sold a number of timeshares since then and have had almost 10 years of great vacations thanks to timesharing and TUG.  I love the thrill of the hunt of the perfect exchange or that last minute gem - always a thrill.

Bev


----------



## cp73 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Tug convinced me to buy my first timeshare at resale*

I had been looking at Marriott timeshares in Palm Desert since DSV I was first built (about 1988?). As much as I liked the place, being a CPA, I couldn't convince myself that it was a good deal to buy one. After a trip to the JW at Ko Olina about four years ago I decided to look again. That was after spending about $800 a night for two rooms. After that trip was over I found Tug sometime in 2003. After months of reading and asking quesitons I finally purchased resale unit at DSV I. At that time I thought even if I didn't like this thing I could always resell it and not loose a bunch of money. 

Now I'am hooked and love this timeshare thing. I now believe that if you buy right you can actually make some money on this thing. Looking to buy another one in the near future while the market is tanking.


----------



## inquiring mind (Jul 21, 2008)

Twenty-five years ago (in 1983), my husband and I visited a timeshare in Virginia (don't even remember where it was), but we didn't buy.  We did receive a free b/w TV from the visit.  

One year later, we moved to our current location and went to a timeshare presentation on Lake Palestine in East Texas.  They were strong-armed and nasty -- we again said no.  

Approximately six years ago, my mom and sister bought fixed week timeshares in Beaver Creek in June.  Two years ago, they purchased a second week in November.  I visited the timeshare 4 years ago in June and loved it.

Sometime this Spring, we received an invitation to visit HGVC International Drive in Orlando so my husband and I spent 2 nights prior to checking into a Disney resort with the rest of our extended family.  We went on the tour on July 4th and, at the end, we purchased an EOY 5000 gold week for way too much money.  We were so excited UNTIL . . .

the next day we were in the quiet room so we could take care of some work on our respective laptops and my husband started talking to a TS owner who told him that the people coming through on the tours were going to pay too much for their TS.  My husband and I started speaking with him, and he told us about the resale market.  I had asked about that during the presentation, but it was sort of bypassed by our presenter.  Long story short, we rescinded within the hour.

While looking for a resale (which I am still trying to find), I found TUG through Google and I can't hardly get my work done for reading the BBS.  We will buy when we figure out the best situation for us for the right amount of money.  Since we have traveled extensively in the last 5 years, we are excited about the flexibility we will have to continue doing so without incurring BIG bucks for small hotel rooms!


----------



## TerriJ (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I could remember how I found TUG, I'm sure just messing around on the Internet.  It was definitely after we bought at developer prices twice.  Next time will be different and I have plenty of time to think about it.

I have TUG to be very enjoyable and informative.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

*T/S are great to buy when kids are small!*



teachingmyown said:


> Fast forward to 1999.  We now had three boys, all growing properly and hotel rooms were getting smaller and smaller while getting more and more expensive.  I kept thinking about that wonderfully spacious and well-equipped vacation condo we had toured nearly a decade earlier and started my internet search for information.




This is exactly why we are soooooo glad that we were able to buy our first timeshare before our kids were even born!  Actually I was 7 months pregnant with our first child, so we knew our family was coming quickly.  Everytime we go on vacation and the kids have their own room and bathroom (they are now 5 and 2), it is just super nice.  We are totall spoiled and so are they!!!
We are going to our first 1 bedroom timeshare this weekend for a few nights and althoug I'm sure we will have a nice time, we sure will miss the 2nd bedroom.

My point of this post is that if you can afford it, buy your first timeshare as early as you can when the children are young!  It is just an amazing way to enjoy family vacations together. Plus, we save a lot of money because we buy "extra" vacations a couple of times a year for very little money, almost feeling guilty we pay so little.  We also eat all of our meals in our condo on vacation, saving lots of money eating out.  We will go to restaurants a little more in the future, but for now, taking a 2 year old out to eat isn't relaxing, so I cook...and don't mind at all.

If you have adult children with kids, encourage them to get into timesharing!  Forget the fact that they will inherit your weeks someday.  They shoudn't miss out on all the great opportunities while their children are young.

This post is fun.  Thanks for all your stories!!
Keep them coming.

Janna


----------



## borntotravel (Jul 21, 2008)

I "met" KenK on tripadvisor responding to various posts and he turned me on to TUG about 1-1/2 yrs. ago.  Wish I would have known about it BEFORE we purchased our first timeshare in 2001 from the developer.  Dumb, Dumb, Dumb.


----------



## Conan (Jul 21, 2008)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Now, every night when my wife walks by the office on her way to bed and sees me on the computer, she always says "you TUGin' it again?".


----------



## Mimi (Jul 22, 2008)

We purchased our first timeshare week, Kona Coast II, from Shell in 1995. I became an avid reader and poster on TimeSharing Today, and I believe TUG was mentioned on that site. When I joined TUG, I recall the layout was the same as posted by Fern. I loved spending time in Fern's Cafe, and I often participated in the Sunday night chats. Since that time, we have bought and sold in South Africa and added many other resale weeks to our timeshare portfolio, so we can play the vacaton game for the least amount of money during retirement. Thank you, Fern, and to all our loyal Tuggers.


----------



## applegirl (May 22, 2009)

Any other TUG discovery stories?

Thanks to swift for resurrecting this thread.

Janna


----------



## Tia (May 22, 2009)

I found a link to the 16 year weeks calander on a website for our timeshare run by an owner at our one resort.... which lead me to TUG.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 28, 2018)

In honor of Throwback Thursday, that day when siblings everywhere post embarrassing photos of you on Facebook, I thought I’d revive an old TUG thread.

Other older threads were recently revived, and this one has some interesting TUG history buried within.  Enjoy!


My TUG story ….


My little family (with two toddlers under 3) went on a Tahoe ski vacation where we stayed at a casino hotel in Reno.  This was 1999.  It was sufficiently hellish that we decided we could never vacation again without at least another space where adults did not have to go to bed at 8 pm. 

We then rented a few ski condos and enjoyed the extra space and kitchen.  A couple of years later, we found ourselves in Puerto Vallarta and pestered to attend timeshare presentations.  We went to two, first scheduled to Grupo Mayan (now Vidanta) and then the Villa Group.  We negotiated hard for tickets to sunset boat cruises, ATV trips, zip lining tours, etc.  We knew from battle-scarred friends that we should hold out for $400-$600 worth of goodies to attend a timeshare presentation. 

The presentations could not have been more different.  Grupo Mayan was relentless.  When it became obvious we weren’t buying, the insults started flying.  At that point, I wasn’t buying on principle.  My DH at the time wanted to sign on the dotted line just to get out of there.  We escaped after six hours and got our gifts, but just barely. Other couples around us were crying, and I’m sure they weren’t tears of joy.

Having survived Vidanta’s pressure, the Villa Group was low key in comparison.

After the horrendous experience we had at Grupo Mayan, still reeling with a form of timeshare presentation PTSD, I began searching around on the Internet to find others who also survived.  That’s how I came across TUG. 

Thanks to TUG I avoided buying from any developer, and have loved timesharing ever since!


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow -- started to read this thread, thinking it was a new post -- and when I noticed the large number of responses, figured I needed to get a fresh cup of coffee before starting to read. Didn't notice the old dates at first. But then, I saw a post from Fern, and I immediately saw the date posted. I kept reading and started to think, "what a stroll down memory lane."

Don't have time to read them all, so skipped to the end to see how & when the thread was resurrected. Alas, I cannot recall how or when I first found TUG, but I am thinking it was 10+ years ago and it was post first time purchase.


----------



## pittle (Jun 30, 2018)

I found TUG because I found Fern somewhere on the internet after we bought at Imperial Hawaii in 1991.  She owned there too.  I recognized the old look when I clicked on the link and checked Fern's Cafe regularly.  When we bought a resale timeshare from a Timesharing Today ad, I had contacted Fern for advice before doing so. She was always so helpful.

I remember when they did the big upgrade and we all had to re-register.  For the longest time, the old history was at the bottom of the site and once I spent some time trying to find out when I did join.  I found several of my posts, but cannot remember now when they were.

I've just been checking the Lounge and all the stickies that I forget about today saw this one.  It brought back fond memories of Fern and reminded me how far the BB has come!




Fern Modena said:


> I've been here since the beginning.  The post below is a part of this thread.  This explains how I found TUG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

